# MMA on the wirral



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

i hear a new gym is starting up in hoylake, whats the deal there, anyone know?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

There is? who is running it?

Hmmmmm ill have to keep my ear open


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

no idea was hoping someone knew! its literally down the road from me so it would be fantastic if i ever got the time for someextr training


----------



## merseycraig (Nov 23, 2009)

have a look and see what u can find out. sure must be someone hanging round


----------



## turbojay (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea me an my mates av been training there for a few weeks. Grand opening sat 28th. They are still waiting for delivery of octagon but they have like 16x16ft cage on top of a big square frame with 10 bags hanging from it (2 ufc 3ft bags. 2 ufc 4ft bags 1 ufc tear drop bag. and 2 fcukin big heavy 6ft muay thai bags OW. an a few others) its mad. Theres also quite a bit of rolling space and a weights gym with treadmills an cross trainer etc. My mate is gonna put all the details on tomorrow as i dont know address etc its on industrial estate on other side of hoylake train station ( i think its car lane). Mark Sutton is running it, hes the thai instructor. Hope thats helped. :thumb


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

sounds pretty well eqiipped, i know the place, near the rugby club?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

What's the one Paul Rimmer (formely part of Next Gen) is opening - or is that Birkenhead tho? - MMA Acad?.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

he does bjj sessions at elite doesnt he? thats in birko


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Paul Rimmer still runs next gen in Liverpool and does classes in Bhead at elite.

Its Pete and Jason that run mma acad


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Whos Mark Sutton then? what gym has he come from and is there a jiu jitsi coach to?


----------



## thomo16 (Sep 27, 2009)

so what the details of the gym anyone know if any one does please post them wud be great help thnx


----------



## ajl2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Their website went up the other day. Think it's still under construction but basic info is all there and it's got a really good photo gallery. Iv trained there and its a great place to train, got all the equipment and facilities needed and the instructors great.

Next Level MMA Academy - Hoylake Wirral

Iv trained at a few places locally over the years and this is by far the best. Well worth a look.


----------



## jeanlee411 (May 1, 2010)

Yea me an my mates av been training there for a few weeks. Grand opening sat 28th. They are still waiting for delivery of octagon but they have like 16x16ft cage on top of a big square frame with 10 bags hanging from it (2 ufc 3ft bags. 2 ufc 4ft bags 1 ufc tear drop bag. and 2 fcukin big heavy 6ft muay thai bags OW. an a few others) its mad. Theres also quite a bit of rolling space and a weights gym with treadmills an cross trainer etc. My mate is gonna put all the details on tomorrow as i dont know address etc its on industrial estate on other side of hoylake train station ( i think its car lane). Mark Sutton is running it, hes the thai instructor. Hope thats helped.


----------

